
Ask HN: Package and sell self-hosted web-app? - mrskitch
I&#x27;m working on a SaaS product that, by the nature of it, doesn&#x27;t make sense to do a cloud model. Instead I&#x27;d like to sell yearly licenses for it, and distribute a container or some easy-to-consume image.<p>The Docker store seems perfect for this, but I&#x27;m not seeing a lot of containers people charge outright for (which gives me flashbacks to the App Store). I&#x27;m wondering how folks here package up a server+DB for distribution and sale?
======
relaxitup
VM images are common. vmdk, qcow, etc. Check out Bitnami and the variety of
different appliances/images they offer for most of the apps/services that they
offer. That should help in figuring out how to package it up...

------
stephenr
Why not package for common distros (deb, rpm) and require payment for access
to your apt/yum repo - no payment, no updates.

------
the_common_man
Checkout the cloudron store. But they don't sell apps afaik.

